
The Social Fabric of the U.S. Is Fraying Severely, If Not Unravelling - guildwriter
https://theintercept.com/2020/08/28/the-social-fabric-of-the-u-s-is-fraying-severely-if-not-unravelling/
======
mikece
Could it possibly be aggravated by the media telling us things that are
obviously and immediately contradicted from what we see of raw, first person
video accounts on Twitter, Facebook, and YouTube?

~~~
harimau777
Do you think that's true of both sides? As a progressive, a lot of my
frustration with "the other side" is that they seem to ignore what I'm seeing
in the first person video accounts.

However, I'm wondering if people on the other side feel the same way about me.

~~~
Mountain_Skies
Maybe those who identify as a truth seeker instead of as a progressive or a
conservative find it easier to see what is happening in the world. Where do
your first person video accounts come from? Are the edited? Are the missing
content at the start or at the end that other first person video accounts
include? Would your sources ever admit this or would you have to go to "the
other side" to find the video in its entirety? Would you even know that the
other side has a video with a more complete view of what happened? There are
many ways to lie with video, lies of omission being quite common these days.

~~~
Digory
How does “truth seeker” help, say, with Teacher Unions supporting guillotines
for Jeff Bezos?[0]

I think our epistemic agreements are gone, yes, but it feels like we’d be
polarized today even with epistemic agreement.

It is true that Amazon has caused some bad things in the world, which has some
factual basis, and we all might agree. But our ethics of eradication of
obstacles to personal happiness has turned toxic.

[0]
[https://mobile.twitter.com/ctulocal1/status/1299101069163859...](https://mobile.twitter.com/ctulocal1/status/1299101069163859968)

------
anm89
>Why, in the world’s richest country, is every metric of mental health
pathology rapidly worsening?

Simple. A lot of people are not having their needs met by "the system" while
simultaneously feeling the resources are there to have their needs met.

People in third world countries seemingly deal much better in many ways in my
experience. Although their needs aren't being met, they see no path to their
needs being met, that just feels like reality to them.

People in the US who's needs aren't met have the thing they want thrown in
their face to the point of absurdity constantly.

------
Mountain_Skies
Robert Putnum has studied this extensively and was considered the domain
expert until his results didn't match the ever changing requirements of
adherence to political correctness. His work is still out there but even the
linked article didn't bother to reference it. His data concluded the wrong
thing so now it is to be shoved to the side so everyone can shrug their
shoulders and pretend not to see what's at the heart of society's unravelling.

~~~
ntsplnkv2
Can you please provide context? Which results? Which rules of political
correctness?

~~~
c06n
Not OP, but I think they refer to Putnam's work on the negative effects of
diversity on social cohesion.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_D._Putnam#Diversity_and...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robert_D._Putnam#Diversity_and_trust_within_communities)

------
reducesuffering
While very resonating and personal, I wish he had included data in comparison
with the rest of the world. Data on where the US falls short, relatively,
could give better insight into identifying the problems and getting to the
solutions.

~~~
makomk
My general assumption these days is that, if an article portraying something
as a uniquely American ill or failing hasn't bothered to put the stats it's
using in context by comparing them with other countries, it's because those
comparisons would get in the way of the article's thesis. Though maybe I'm
getting cynical from having followed your media's coverage of Covid-19 over
the past few months.

------
mbrodersen
The US stopped being "government of the people, by the people, for the people"
a long time ago. And the population is slowly waking up to that fact. I fear
that the long term consequences will be seriously bad. As in "You ain't seen
nothing yet."

------
vanusa
Has been, for generations now. This is news?

------
sjg007
Russia is winning.

------
aaron695
>Many people fortunate enough to have survived this pandemic with their
physical health intact

It's just the flu for 90% of people.

So this constant you are a 'survivor' for everything that happens to you can't
be helping.

We now take pride in anti-stoicism.

